# HELP!!!    can I convert My smoker And My /Wife pays for It????



## ddsmoker1 (Jun 23, 2011)

makeing mods with alunium Foil?? Is this possable??  To make a reflector comeing out of firebox to allow even transfer of heat and Lower Exhaust Vent???  I'm new to smoking and I want her to pay for it!!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Many folks lower the exhaust vent on the cheap by using a flexible dryer vent to get it to grate level, which would be way better than foil, IMHO. 

I don't believe using foil to make tuning plates to even out cook chamber temps would be very effective (certainly not for long as the foil won't be very durable).  Iron or steel tuning plates are the way to stabilize temps for 2 reasons: 1) they force the heat to move down toward the far end of the smoker before rising to the grate, and 2) the metal mass acts like a heat sink to hold heat for temp recovery after you open you rig.  I take it one step farther and place my water pan on the tuning plates for more of the same effects + moisture for the long smokes. 

If you're patient and resourceful, you can find some scrap steel pieces on the cheap on CL or around an industrial area near you to get the job done.  They don't have to be pretty -- just functional.  Just be sure they are clean and paint-free so you don't make anyone sick.


----------

